# Multistar Duplex Chuck



## alec (12 Jan 2009)

Hello guys,

I am new to the forum and to woodturning, some advise would be appreciated. I have been given a Multisatar Duplex Chuck but need to replace the body for a different thread, before I shell out is the Multistar chuck worth the purchase. I already have the Axminister chuck but find it cumbersome for small jobs. Thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## cornucopia (12 Jan 2009)

i'm not familiar with those chucks alec but someone who is will be along shortly  

hello and welcome


----------



## penman (12 Jan 2009)

Hi Alec

welcome to the forum.Unfortunatly I also dont know anything about this chuck, but I see that you live in Nottingham and if you could get our club meeting is on Wednesday 14th. http://www.evwa.org.uk/
You would certainly be welcome and probably someone there could help you out.

Malcolm


----------



## Paul.J (12 Jan 2009)

Hello Alec and welcome  
Take a look here and there was a feature on the chuck in this months Woodturning.
Haven't used this chuck meself.


----------



## TEP (12 Jan 2009)

Hi *Alec*.

I have 3 Duplex chucks, and IMO they are by far the best chuck for small accurate work, but they do take a bit of getting used to.

You can get all the different jaws sets and other accessories for them once more, they did go out of production for a while.

As I have said they do take a bit of getting used to, especially if you are used to a scroll chuck. As the Duplex is a 'collet' type chuck you need to be very accurate when cutting the dovetails, and recesses, for gripping points as the jaws have very little movement. Not like a scroll chuck where you can cut your holding points by eye and they will fit.

The chuck really comes into its own when used for delicate and intricate work when you have to reverse chuck frequently. You can almost guarantee that the work will run concentric when reversed chucked. I have never liked a scroll chuck for reverse chucking because of the strength of the jaw pressure. When you clamp up it is too easy to crush the wood which knocks the piece off centre.

I would say keep it, especially if you got more than just the chuck. But if not you can always let me know if you are getting rid. I'm always interested in accessories for the Duplex.


----------



## John. B (13 Jan 2009)

Yep. I agree with Tam on these.
It was the first chuck I ever bought! I have 4 sets of jaws but I must confess I don't use it as much as I used to, if fact only when making small things
and I don't want my fingers close to that damn great scroll chuck. (incidently Tam, I still have the original elastic bands that came with it) 
A very good acurate chuck. recommended!


----------



## TEP (13 Jan 2009)

Hi *John*. 

Like you I am still using some of the original bands, and my first chuck is over 12 years old. I have picked up a few spare jaw sets and other bits and pieces over the years, in fact that is where my other chucks came from. I bought the sets to get the accessories they had with them.

I now find as I am turning smaller stuff I am using them more than my Super Nova's.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jan 2009)

Can you get inserts to change the TPI for a different lathe? There is one on Ebau at the moment going very cheap (ATM) but it's the wrong TPI

Pete


----------



## alec (13 Jan 2009)

Many thanks to all for the advise, I will keep the chuck and purchase a new body for it. I cant make the meeting on the 14th Malcolm due to shifts but look forward to attending in the future.
Again thanks very much guys, I must say I think I will feel well at home on this forum.


----------



## dickm (14 Jan 2009)

This thread reminded me that lying in a drawer in my workshop is a Multistar body (backplate) which must have come from a job lot somewhere. It appears to be 33.5 (or possibly 34) mm by 3.5mm pitch. If anyone has a lathe that this might fit, they are welcome to it for the (probably significant) cost of postage.


----------



## Paul.J (14 Jan 2009)

PM sent Dick.


----------

